
Pen Plotter Art and Algorithms - ingve
https://mattdesl.svbtle.com/pen-plotter-1
======
kragen
Traditional pen plotters usually don't take ordinary pens and run on HPGL
instead of G-Code (and I for one find HPGL a lot easier to generate and
debug). The AxiDraw sure looks awesome, but you can probably pick up four
working used HP 7475A pen plotters or similar on eBay for the AxiDraw's US$475
price.

There's an introduction to HPGL at [http://www.tobiastoft.com/posts/an-intro-
to-pen-plotters](http://www.tobiastoft.com/posts/an-intro-to-pen-plotters).
It's really easy, and you can get started a lot more cheaply than with
AxiDraw.

Don't get me wrong, EMSL makes really awesome stuff. You just don't need to go
for that kind of premium cutting-edge engineering in order to play with a pen
plotter.

~~~
mattdesl
That article is great. I'm going to add it to the blog post and mention the HP
plotter.

~~~
nickthegreek
I have the Axidraw at work and its a pretty competent machine.

------
josephg
I've been doing this stuff for awhile now using the same plotter (an Axidraw).
Its great fun, and I used it to make christmas presents this year (eg:
[https://twitter.com/josephgentle/status/947820082218000384](https://twitter.com/josephgentle/status/947820082218000384)
). I find it really satisfying to be able to make beautiful art despite having
rubbish drawing skills.

There's a whole community of us on twitter sharing our weird creations. Join
us at #plottertwitter if you're curious:
[https://twitter.com/hashtag/plottertwitter?src=hash](https://twitter.com/hashtag/plottertwitter?src=hash)

------
Xzya
You may also find this interesting:
[https://github.com/fogleman/ln](https://github.com/fogleman/ln)

You can turn 3D scenes into 2D vectors.

~~~
eggy
I have been following Anders Hoff [1][2]. He does some cool stuff with
plotters.

I made an egg plotter back in the early 2000s based on The Art of Motion
Control site [3], and then I went off to build CNC tables and do wood carvings
in 3-axis, and then 4, and 5-axis machining. I am really interested in the
community around making ceramic 3D printers where they mix their own clay. All
creative and really cool stuff!

    
    
      [1] http://inconvergent.net/
      [2] https://twitter.com/inconvergent
      [3] http://www.taomc.com/

------
lalos
Loved the Natural System that looks like a mountain range, kind a want to see
the code that produces that

------
MaysonL
A friend of mine had a plotter in which he substituted an Exacto type knife
blade for the pen, and plotted into vinyl (with adhesive backing) which
allowed for some amazing stuff. He did some wild murals with it (varied
colors).

~~~
zimpenfish
I can recommend the Cricut Explore Air for this. The software is janky but the
machine works great for cutting out vinyl, paper, etc. Also takes pens which
means I can do my own generative plotting (once I buy some pens / an adaptor.)

